# custom heaver



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

i had a old school heaver built a few years ago it was a 8' 60-80class rod 3pc split handle and 36 to the center of the reel seat, beuitiful wraps above reel seat also inbetween bottom grip and reel seat, i was wondering does any one build these kind of rods anymore or what? i had to sell it due to 4 cut tires and 2 girl friends at the time! lol everything i have seen in shops or my buddys gear is graphite or similar style. any one know where i can get one or 2 built resonably priced? i can do with out the fancy stuff just turbo guides an a aluminium reel seat, names, shop address or numbers would be a great help thanks for the info in advance


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ronnie Hogwood in Norfolk. I have no numbers for him.


----------

